# urethrocystography



## mmelcam (Aug 7, 2015)

I need help coding a urethrocystography from all of you urology coders out there. The description reads as follows:

HISTORY: 41-year-old man with history of Fournier's gangrene status post scrotectomy and urethral stricture repair complicated by urethrocutaneous fistula, now status post urethrocutaneous fistula closure. 

TECHNIQUE: A scout radiograph of the pelvis was obtained.  The patient's indwelling Foley catheter was removed after consultation with the ordering physician. The patient's indwelling suprapubic catheter was clamped. Using sterile technique, the urethral meatus was then cannulated with a Foley catheter and the balloon inflated in the fossa navicularis.  Conray 60 was then instilled into the urethra in a retrograde fashion and multiple fluoroscopic images obtained.  The bladder was allowed to fill, and the catheter removed.  The patient was then instructed to void, and multiple fluoroscopic images obtained. The patient tolerated the procedure well without complication.

Thank you


----------



## emcee101 (Aug 17, 2015)

Two tests done, retrograde UCG and Voiding UCG. you should only charge the injection once, but should charge for the supervision & interpretation (S & I) on both radiological procedures, assuming it is appropriate in this situation for your doctor to charge for the S & &. You may need to bill the S & I with a 26 modifier as well depending on your situation. 

51600 - Injection procedure for cystography or voiding urethrocystography (UCG)
74450 - Radiological S & I for UCG
74450 - Radiological S & I for voiding UCG


----------



## mmelcam (Aug 18, 2015)

wouldn't you bill 74455 for the S & I for voiding UCG instead of another 74450?


----------



## emcee101 (Aug 19, 2015)

you are correct, i typeds 74450 twice instead of 74455 which is the correct code. Thanks for catching the typo!


----------

